# Dying Shoes...



## Katura (Jun 5, 2007)

No...not like RIP dying...I probably spelled it wrong...haha

But I bought these cute wedges last summer from Marshalls or Tj Maxx...

They are about 4 1/2 5 inch high in the back...And insanely comfy. (wedges give my high arch awesome support)

Only problem is that they are black and white...almost like a checkerboard pattern...which is cute... but severely limits the wearability of them. I'd love to be able to wear them when I'm at my counter, but they arent all black...

So I'm trying to figure out the best way to make them all black. They are some sort of fabric. I tested a little spot witha black perm marker (hey...if it worked well I was going to go that cheap route) but it turned out more of a grey than black.

Do I need to go get these professionally dyed? Or is there an at home method I can try?


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 5, 2007)

I think you should get them professionally dyed. The shoe "master" has more experience in determining what is best to dye the "fabric" or "material" your shoe is made out of. HTH


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 5, 2007)

you could always use special fabric paint


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 5, 2007)

I would make sure the fabric is "dyeable" so go to a shoe person.

I've dyed clothes with RIT and even dying normal cotton clothes can be tricky... I've had the dye run when it gets slightly wet or turn out uneven.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jun 7, 2007)

For shoes to be dyeable, they have to have a satin upper.
One of the most popular brand of dyeable shoes are Touch Ups.
You should not attempt to dye shoes that are not dyeable because you will ruin them.


----------

